
Ask HN: Is anyone considering moving away from Firefox Lockwise? - maps7
I started using Lockwise on Firefox on my desktop and mobile. It&#x27;s been a great experience. It generates passwords for me and they&#x27;re available to use across devices. It&#x27;s completely free too.<p>With the recent Mozilla downsizing, I am worried about using and depending on software that may get killed off.<p>Does anyone have experience migrating off Lockwise? Is it even possible? What are the best alternatives out there? I tried LastPass in the past but I did not like the experience.
======
CanisDirus
I don't think it's going away, maybe it'll get less feature updates, so if
it's working for you I wouldn't worry too much about that (at least for now).
But if you still want to switch there are many alternatives - I'm using
Bitwarden. It's free and open source and it's been working pretty well for me.
As for the migration process, it should be pretty easy, just export your
Lockwise data and import it in your manager of choice.

